# Trying to locate a replacement 12v 10w ses oven bulb



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

But can't seem to find the right one anywhere online. It's a slim bulb rather than a bulbous one (lol) and it's out of the oven in my argos Burstner 747-2 on a 58 plate. 

Any suggestions? A different shape may fit


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.lamps-on-line.com/pilot-12v-10w-e14-16x45mm.html?gclid=CLS9nJmVxsACFZTLtAodLSIA6g

Like this?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have some 240v ones £1


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

teemyob said:


> I have some 240v ones £1


Sorry I need 12v as stated


----------

